# FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR SHOW



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KU$TOMZ Cen.Cal. CAR CLUB PROUDLY PRESENTS: 
THE FIRE & GRITS CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
FEB. 16, 2008 on the CORNER of CALDWELL & AKERS in VISALIA, CA.
CAR SHOW WILL BE FREE TO THE PUBLIC & THE GRITS CONCERT TICKETS ARE $15.

MOVE-IN TIME WILL BE FROM: 7am-10:30am
CAR SHOW FROM: 11am-3pm
CAR HOP @: 12pm
TROPHYS FROM: 3pm-4:30pm
CONCERT DOORS OPEN @: 5pm

THERE WILL BE A HOP WITH CASH PRIZES AND TROPHYS, 6 FOOT TROPHYS FOR BEST OF SHOW, AND AWARDS FOR MOST MEMBERS 

*NO COLORS *NO ATTITUDES *NO VIOLENCE *NO ALCOHOL!!

CAR REGISTRATION IS $20.
BIKES $15. 
CAR AND TRUCK HOP $25.

ALL VENDORS WELCOME. VENDOR FEE $35.

HIT ME UP FOR ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.G.A. (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

YOU GUYS HAVE A
FLYER FOR THIS SHOW?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll be there


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

how much money 4 the hop ? Is it at that church


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

THE HOP PAY-OUT IS $200 PER CATAGORY(SINGLE/DOUBLE PUMP)


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 5 2008, 08:35 PM~9616996
> *I'll be there
> *


SEE U THERE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

ILL be their


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

do you guys need a ruler


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LET ME DJ YOUR SHOW FOR FREE
I DO SHOWS FOR GANGS TO GRACE CC IN POMONA AND WE HAVE A GREAT TIME. I ALSO SELL OLDIE AND OLD SCHOOL CD'S AT $5. GIMME A CALL POR FAVOR

DJ MIKE
(THE CHOLO DJ)

323 346 7962


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

damm $35.00 for a booth  YAYA'S will b there, wut time is set up for vendors?


----------



## Pastor Adam D (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe its 7:30 give steve a call at 559-302-0916


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jan 5 2008, 11:40 PM~9618432
> *THE HOP PAY-OUT IS $200 PER CATAGORY(SINGLE/DOUBLE PUMP)
> *


No radical hopp


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pastor Adam D_@Jan 6 2008, 11:20 PM~9626798
> *I believe its 7:30 give steve a call at 559-302-0916
> *



thankssssssssssss


----------



## Pastor Adam D (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay.........Due to unforeseen extreme circumstances.......GRITS will not be performing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!However, 

THE CAR SHOW IS ON!!!!!!

saY again?

the car show is still a go!! :biggrin: 

see you there.


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

OKAY, HERE'S THE DEAL GUYS, THE GROUP THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE PERFORMING, DUE TO EXTREME AND UNFORSEEN SIRCUMSTANCES, WILL NOT BE THERE, HOWEVER, THE CAR SHOW WILL GO ON AS PLANNED. THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.
HERE IS THE NEW CAR SHOW FLYER:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

WE WILL BE HAVING A RADICAL CLASS WITH A $200 PAY OUT AND A TROPHY SO WE HOPE EVERYONE WILL COME AND CHECK OUR SHOW OUT.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WILL TRY TO HAVE THE CAR PUT BACK TOGETHER IN TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 8 2008, 07:11 PM~9642926
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i need a contact to call i cant see it on the flyer its too small to read. so if someone can put it up thank you very much 



atomic 

import illusions


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT STEVE AT 302-0916 REGUARDING THE CAR SHOW AND HOP!!!!!!!! YOU CAN ALSO CONTACT ROBERT AT 623-9664 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jan 9 2008, 10:35 PM~9654780
> *IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT STEVE AT 302-0916 REGUARDING THE CAR SHOW AND HOP!!!!!!!! YOU CAN ALSO CONTACT ROBERT AT 623-9664 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


post the rules for the hopp


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

the hop rules may vary, based upon participation.
Also, there will be a 2 car minimum in order to be eligible for the cash prizes.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo DJ confirmed for this one. Get ready visalia. I'm gonna be playing the oldies that make the cholos cry, plus the old school and funk. All cd's for sale too $5, c u there.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

HOW MANY CAR S DID YOU HAVE LAST YEAR


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS IS OUR FIRST YEAR THROWING THIS SHOW.SO I HOPE EVERY ONE CAN MAKE IT OUT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jan 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9687238
> *THIS IS OUR FIRST YEAR THROWING THIS SHOW.SO I HOPE EVERY ONE CAN MAKE IT OUT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

IF ANYONE WANTS A VENDOR SPOT, FEEL FREE TO CONTACT STEVE AT 559-302-0916, OR ROBERT AT 559-623-9664. ( SORRY, WE CANNOT ACCEPT ANYMORE FOOD VENDORS). THE VENDOR FEE IS $35, ELECTRICITY CAN BE AVAILABLE IF NOTIFIED IN ADVANCE. THANKS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jan 14 2008, 11:11 PM~9697733
> *IF ANYONE WANTS A VENDOR SPOT,  FEEL FREE TO CONTACT STEVE AT 559-302-0916, OR ROBERT AT 559-623-9664. ( SORRY, WE CANNOT ACCEPT ANYMORE FOOD VENDORS). THE VENDOR FEE IS $35, ELECTRICITY CAN BE AVAILABLE IF NOTIFIED IN ADVANCE. THANKS!
> *




I'll b calling u


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Bike Classes


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

YEAH WE WILL HAVE BIKE CLASSES TOO 1ST & 2ND FOR STREET, 1ST & 2ND FOR MILD, AND 1ST & 2ND FOR FULL WITH A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST OVER ALL BIKE. AND ALL OUR JUDGES ARE OUT SIDE JUDGES COMING IN TO JUDGE OUR SHOW.HOPE TO SEE ALL THE BIKE CLUBS OUT THERE TOO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jan 15 2008, 09:18 PM~9705674
> *YEAH WE WILL HAVE BIKE CLASSES TOO 1ST & 2ND FOR STREET, 1ST & 2ND FOR MILD, AND 1ST & 2ND FOR FULL WITH A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST OVER ALL BIKE. AND ALL OUR JUDGES ARE OUT SIDE JUDGES COMING IN TO JUDGE OUR SHOW.HOPE TO SEE ALL THE BIKE CLUBS OUT THERE  TOO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



12" class?


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

*


Code:




Singled Out and 5150sKustomz will be having its 2008 Visalia Car Show!!

Who's coming? Hope you all are.

Blessings to ya'll. We want to invite "U" to our Car Show Feb. 16, 2008. Cars wanting to be in the show can show up at 7AM at the following:

DIRECTIONS TO OUR AKERS CAMPUS:
WORSHIP CENTER AND CHURCH OFFICES
From the NORTH
Hiway 99 turn exit Ave 280 (also Farmersville exit)
turn left on Caldwell and proceed east until the corner of Akers.
The church and office are on the corners of Akers & Caldwell.
3737 S. Akers St. 

From the SOUTH
Hiway 99 exit Ave 280 (also Farmersville exit)
turn right on Caldwell and proceed east until the corner of Akers.
The church and office are on the corners of Akers & Caldwell.
3737 S. Akers St. 
Entry Fees:
Lowrider Bikes: 15.00
Concert Tickets: 15.00
CAR/Truck Entry's:20.00
HOP entries: 25.00

ABOUT the 5150customz car club
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS A FAMILY ORIENTED CAR CLUB, DEDICATED TO NOT ONLY ITS MEMBERS, BUT ALSO THEIR FAMILIES. WE WERE ESTABLISHED IN 2004 AND GOING STRONG. THE CLUB WAS CO-FOUNDED BY CLUB PRESIDENT STEVEN BURK AND VICE PRESIDENT ROBERT DE LEON. WE MEET 2 TIMES A MONTH AND TRAVEL TOGETHER TO VARIOUS CAR SHOWS, AND UNLIKE SOME OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE, WE DON'T DESCRIMINATE TASTES. IF YOU LIKE DAYTONS, DUBS, HYDRO'S, BAGS, IT DOESNT MATTER TO US, SO LONG AS THE RIDE IS CLEAN. THE CLUB HOSTS VARIOUS CAR SHOWS AND FUNDRAISERS. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ, AS A CLUB, HOPE TO EASE THE NEGATIVITY THAT SURROUNDS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY & SCENE. 
-Steve, President 5150customz

See the Flyer at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383874 then scroll down.*


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

STREET LOW MAGAZINE HAS CONFIRMED. THEY WILL BE AT THE SHOW!!!! SO EVERYONE BRING YA RIDES OUT!


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

FOR THE BIKE CLASSES, BEING OUR FIRST SHOW AND ALL, WE ARE ONLY HAVING A 2 WHEEL AND 3 WHEEL CLASS, STREET,MILD AND FULL FOR BIKES, AND A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## sicksduece (Jan 19, 2008)

BRING YOUR RIDE AND UR FAM !!


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

my 87 mazda dreamin casually will be there


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Jan 19 2008, 12:48 AM~9732023
> *my 87 mazda dreamin casually will be there
> *


mike this you this vick give me a call


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Jan 18 2008, 05:28 PM~9729269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
whos performing in the concert*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Jan 18 2008, 08:13 PM~9730408
> *FOR THE BIKE CLASSES, BEING OUR FIRST SHOW AND ALL, WE ARE ONLY HAVING A 2 WHEEL AND 3 WHEEL CLASS, STREET,MILD AND FULL FOR BIKES, AND A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE.
> *


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

We have quite a few groups that will be performing throughout the concert.....
Oldies, hip hop, rap, and Latin


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey DIPN714......glad to see you may be coming .......nice pics


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

also, check out the vids at www.youtube.com/visaliafirstassembly

We need everyone to try and make it. 

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the plug sicsdeuce..........http://www.youtube.com/visaliafirstassembly


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

check it out :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, you comin to the show???


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Come check out our Car Show and hop on February 16, 2008 in Visalia, California.

If ya wanna put your car in the show.....................be there by 7AM
Corner of Akers and Caldwell in Visalia. :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

okay


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

what r the classes?






import illlusions


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Over 20 Classes from .....Lowrider to hot rod, Motorcycle to RatRod......
contact Steve @ 559-302-0916
Or Robert @ 559-623-9664

Hope you can make it.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Jan 20 2008, 09:44 AM~9738470
> *Over 20 Classes from .....Lowrider to hot rod, Motorcycle to RatRod......
> contact Steve @  559-302-0916
> Or Robert @ 559-623-9664
> ...




import class i will make sure that not only import illusions but other import clubs make this show.


oh yeah im getting a vender booth also 


i will call on monday thankz


atomic 

import illusions 

dta customz


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool DTA97, thanks for helping us spread the word.

Yeah, give us a call.

Later....  :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay...........guys............come check out the show in Central Cali...February 16!!!

Marka tu Calendars


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

YEAH, WE'RE HAVING IMPORT STREET, MILD, AND FULL 1ST AND 2ND PLACE, ALSO HAVING EURO\SUB-COMPACT STREET, MILD AND, FULL. SO YEAH, COME CHECK IT OUT, IT SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE------ PEACE!


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

okay.........lots of categories


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I have a mini SUV, will have to go against the full size and mini trucks?


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

we are having a SUV CLASS on its own, street mild and full, so come on out!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IM TRYING TO GET MY G BODY FINISHED ILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

CALISTYLIN C.C. will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  cool............


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

www.youtube.com/visaliafirstassembly


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Main Entrance will be the Akers street entrance. There will be volunteers assisting with all of the traffic.


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HAS ANYONE INVITED HORACIO FROM CRUZIN FOR JESUS THEY GOT ALOT OF NICE RIDES AND SURE THEY WOULD SUPPORT THE CAUSE


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope........tell us how to get a hold of him.......etc


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll be there...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 02:08 PM~9756496
> *we'll be there...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool............later


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!  WE ALSO HAVE ROOM FOR MORE VENDORS IF ANY ONE WANTS TO COME OUT. WE OPEN UP ANOTHER LOT FOR MORE CARS AND VENDORS. HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

we are also having a chrysler pt cruiser class, so bring em' out!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 02:08 PM~9756496
> *we'll be there...
> 
> 
> ...




save me spot


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

5150 WHATS UP HELP US OUT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANY ONE HAVE JAGSTERS NEW NUMBER? THE ONE WE HAVE HAS BEEN DISCONECTED.HELP UP OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jan 25 2008, 10:07 PM~9786125
> *BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANY ONE HAVE JAGSTERS NEW NUMBER? THE ONE WE HAVE HAS BEEN DISCONECTED.HELP UP OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS
> *



323 573-7494 Don Joel's cell number


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

"GRACIAS" :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT, DJ CHOLO IS BRINGING A SPECIAL GUEST, DANNY DE LA PAZ, OF BOULEVARD NIGHTS....ETC, SO COME ON OUT, IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE. :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is there going to be any kind of jumpers for kids


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

AS A MATTER OF FACT ,I GOT A CALL TODAY AND SOMEONE ASKED IF THEY COULD SET UP A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,SO IM PRETTY SURE WERE GOING TO HAVE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:44 PM~9786944
> *"GRACIAS" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :twak: :machinegun:  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Jan 19 2008, 10:47 PM~9737093
> *Come check out our Car Show and hop on February 16, 2008 in Visalia, California.
> 
> If ya wanna put your car in the show.....................be there by 7AM
> ...


I got a hopper that is strickly hopper street ride - 

a daily driver that wants to enter into the hop, what time do we have to be there?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats the catagories for the hopp on the sigle pumps


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT THE WAGON WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup: 
NEED SOME DIRECTIONS NOT TO FAMILIAR WITH VISALIA.


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 31 2008, 06:37 PM~9835100
> *CAN'T WAIT THE WAGON WILL BE THERE FOR SURE  :thumbsup:
> NEED SOME DIRECTIONS NOT TO FAMILIAR WITH VISALIA.
> *




IF YOUR COMING FROM FRESNO COME DOWN 99 SOUTH AND GET OFF ON CALDWELL EXIT TURN LEFT GO ABOUT 2 MILES TO AKERS AND IT WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT SIDE :biggrin: :biggrin: GET LOST GIVE ME A CALL 559 302-0916


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sflowider_@Jan 31 2008, 01:21 PM~9832509
> *I got a hopper that is strickly hopper street ride -
> 
> a daily driver that wants to enter into the hop, what time do we have to be there?
> *



MOVE IN TIME IS 7AM TO 10:30AM CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Event is being held at the Visalia First Assembly of God Church Campus and is being put on by Singled Out Adult Singles Ministry and 5150Kustomz

DIRECTION:
From the NORTH
Hiway 99 turn exit Ave 280 (also Farmersville exit)
turn left on Caldwell and proceed east until the corner of Akers.
on the corner of Akers & Caldwell.
3737 S. Akers St. 

From the SOUTH
Hiway 99 exit Ave 280 (also Farmersville exit)
turn right on Caldwell and proceed east until the corner of Akers.
corner of Akers & Caldwell.
3737 S. Akers St. 

Entry Fees:
Lowrider Bikes: 15.00
Concert Tickets: 15.00
CAR/Truck Entry's:20.00
HOP entries: 25.00 

ABOUT the 5150customz car club
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS A FAMILY ORIENTED CAR CLUB, DEDICATED TO NOT ONLY ITS MEMBERS, BUT ALSO THEIR FAMILIES. WE WERE ESTABLISHED IN 2004 AND GOING STRONG. THE CLUB WAS CO-FOUNDED BY CLUB PRESIDENT STEVEN BURK AND VICE PRESIDENT ROBERT DE LEON. WE MEET 2 TIMES A MONTH AND TRAVEL TOGETHER TO VARIOUS CAR SHOWS, AND UNLIKE SOME OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE, WE DON'T DESCRIMINATE TASTES. IF YOU LIKE DAYTONS, DUBS, HYDRO'S, BAGS, IT DOESNT MATTER TO US, SO LONG AS THE RIDE IS CLEAN. THE CLUB HOSTS VARIOUS CAR SHOWS AND FUNDRAISERS. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ, AS A CLUB, HOPE TO EASE THE NEGATIVITY THAT SURROUNDS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY & SCENE. 
-Steve, President 5150customz

Hope to see you all there
www.youtube.com/Visaliafirstassembly


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN








FOR INFO (559)647-6016


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Feb 1 2008, 01:26 AM~9839225
> *:biggrin:
> IF YOUR COMING FROM FRESNO COME DOWN 99 SOUTH AND GET OFF ON CALDWELL EXIT TURN LEFT GO ABOUT 2 MILES TO AKERS AND IT WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT SIDE :biggrin:  :biggrin: GET LOST GIVE ME A CALL 559 302-0916
> 
> *


THANKS AND SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey 5150 customs how about a Single Pump Truck Class?


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 1 2008, 10:37 PM~9846460
> *Hey 5150 customs how about a Single Pump Truck Class?
> *



we got you covered :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TWO WEEKS TILL THE SHOW I HOPE EVERYONE IS READY.THE FIRST SHOW IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Feb 4 2008, 10:05 PM~9867270
> *we got you covered :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Cool


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ABOUT the 5150customz car club
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS A FAMILY ORIENTED CAR CLUB, DEDICATED TO NOT ONLY ITS MEMBERS, BUT ALSO THEIR FAMILIES. WE WERE ESTABLISHED IN 2004 AND GOING STRONG. THE CLUB WAS CO-FOUNDED BY CLUB PRESIDENT STEVEN BURK AND VICE PRESIDENT ROBERT DE LEON. WE MEET 2 TIMES A MONTH AND TRAVEL TOGETHER TO VARIOUS CAR SHOWS, AND UNLIKE SOME OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE, WE DON'T DESCRIMINATE TASTES. IF YOU LIKE DAYTONS, DUBS, HYDRO'S, BAGS, IT DOESNT MATTER TO US, SO LONG AS THE RIDE IS CLEAN. THE CLUB HOSTS VARIOUS CAR SHOWS AND FUNDRAISERS. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ, AS A CLUB, HOPE TO EASE THE NEGATIVITY THAT SURROUNDS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY & SCENE. 
-Steve, President 5150customz*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO AND CONTACT NUMBER TEAM ALLSTARS COULD MAYBE TAKE TRIP TO VISALIA


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2008, 09:19 AM~9868878
> *ABOUT the 5150customz car club
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS A FAMILY ORIENTED CAR CLUB, DEDICATED TO NOT ONLY ITS MEMBERS, BUT ALSO THEIR FAMILIES. WE WERE ESTABLISHED IN 2004 AND GOING STRONG. THE CLUB WAS CO-FOUNDED BY CLUB PRESIDENT STEVEN BURK AND VICE PRESIDENT ROBERT DE LEON. WE MEET 2 TIMES A MONTH AND TRAVEL TOGETHER TO VARIOUS CAR SHOWS, AND UNLIKE SOME OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE, WE DON'T DESCRIMINATE TASTES. IF YOU LIKE DAYTONS, DUBS, HYDRO'S, BAGS, IT DOESNT MATTER TO US, SO LONG AS THE RIDE IS CLEAN. THE CLUB HOSTS VARIOUS CAR SHOWS AND FUNDRAISERS. FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ, AS A CLUB, HOPE TO EASE THE NEGATIVITY THAT SURROUNDS THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY & SCENE.
> -Steve, President 5150customz
> ...


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

51/50 Kustoms are some cool people. They always treat us like family when were out in Tulare County. StreetLow Magazine will definitly be out supporting their cause. Whats up Steve, see you in about 10 days homie.

Eddie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

found this pic


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, whose all coming?


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

wont b ready, but will still make it out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2008, 08:17 AM~9894021
> *wont b ready, but will still make it out
> *




c u there homie


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, see you there.
later


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

I WIL TRY TO BE THERE SOUNDS COOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL B THERE  







 HOPE YOU ALL MAKE IT BACK


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

we be at yours


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
ready for good show lets do this


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:nicoderm: :yes: :loco: :banghead: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS & MINI IMPRESSIONS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 6 2008, 01:19 AM~9875858
> *51/50 Kustoms are some cool people. They always treat us like family when were out in Tulare County. StreetLow Magazine will definitly be out supporting their cause. Whats up  Steve, see you in about 10 days homie.
> 
> Eddie
> *




WHATS UP EDDIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT OUT HERE :biggrin: LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING WE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU GUYS, IF YOU GET OUT HERE EARLIER THAN YOU THINK GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 8 2008, 07:13 PM~9898590
> *WILL B THERE
> 
> 
> ...



WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks to everybody!! :biggrin: 

ITs gonna be off da' hook. Saw All the trophies.............they look really good.

see you there..................less than 1 week to go.

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everybody.

its gonna be off the hook


see you all there.

laterz :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 11 2008, 09:12 AM~9915304
> *Thanks everybody.
> 
> its gonna be off the hook
> ...




almost time


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya Merro' :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

hopefully classic dreams from bakersfield will be there


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

who is coming to hopp


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

We will have multiple entrants to the HOPP...........

Please call Steve at 559-302-0916
or Robert 559-623-9664

for Specifics on HOPP classes


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LLLLLLLLETS GEEEEEEEEEEET REEEEEEEADYYYY TOOOOOOO RUUUUUUUMBLE :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a BADD ride/pic.

Will that one be at the show???


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

only 3 1/2 more days, peeps.

get ready to roll..............................


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 12 2008, 01:38 PM~9924866
> *That is a BADD ride/pic.
> 
> Will that one be at the show???
> *


IF ITS READY LOL


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a good turn out hope i could make it see u there if i dont have to work


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is there any parking for a motorhome and car trailer taking boys so if they get tired they can take a nap in motorhome lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ya there's lots of parking


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 12 2008, 11:06 PM~9930207
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Feb 12 2008, 11:47 PM~9930625
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


TUFENUF CUSTOMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OURS


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all here are the classes for this weekend, see you all there...


Fifty One Fifty Kustomz Car Show

Feb 16, 2008




Car show classes


Cars	30’s and below Original, Street 
40’s Original, Street
50’s Original, Street
60’s Original, Street, Mild and Full
70’s Original, Street, Mild and Full
80’s Street, Mild and Full
90’s Street, Mild and Full
00’s Street, Mild and Full
Luxury Street, Mild and Full
Hot Rod / Muscle Car Original, Custom
PT Crusisers Street, Mild and Full
Rat Rod
Convair / VW
T-Buckets
Import Street, Mild and Full
Euro Street, Mild and Full
Special Interest

Motorcycles	Street, Mild and Full

Bikes	LOWRIDER BIKE (2 WHEEL)- STREET, MILD, AND FULL 
LOWRIDER BIKE (3 WHEEL)- STREET, MILD, AND FULL

Trucks	50’s and below Original, Custom
60-70 Original, Custom
Full size Truck Street, Mild and Full
Mini Truck Street, Mild and Full
Suv Street, Mild and Full


Best of Show	Bike
Car overall
Truck

Most members 





thank you all 


dta customz 

atomic


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

---Gracias


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 more daysssssssss*


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

will be there with my two boys hopefully the jumping thing is ther for the kids


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

YUP....bounce houses a rescheduled.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

will they be there


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

I mean scheduled.

YES, ceeemone.........there will be bounce houses.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

cool my kids will have something to do


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

JUST ADDED A NEW CLASS "HIGHEST STANDING 3 WHEEL" LET'S SEE WHO'S RIDE CAN STAND THE HIGHEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :burn: :buttkick: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I will be there....i am glad you will have something for kids....my son is getting at the age that it is boring.....go figure that one out....I woulda killed to go to carshows with my Dad....lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Nervous............ :twak: :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl: :barf: hno: hno:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

going to go and wash the car put it on the trailer and get ready for toomorrow


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool.....................


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like im not gonna make it. My tow vehicle is acting up so i dont wanna chance it up there. There is always next year i suppose.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 1 2008, 11:39 AM~9841585
> *The Event is being held at the Visalia First Assembly of God Church Campus and is being put on by Singled Out Adult Singles Ministry and 5150Kustomz
> 
> DIRECTION:
> ...



see ya tomorow


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Its' gonna be "off da hook" :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WORK TILL 5 WHATS GOING ON LATER.GOT TILL TEN ON MOONEYS BLVD
JUST A SUGGESTION U KNOW........


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Gracias, to everyone for your support. We'll see you all manana.

later'  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just finished packing up n ready 2 go save me a good vendor spot :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 16 2008, 12:50 AM~9955346
> *just finished packing up n ready 2 go save me a good vendor spot  :biggrin:
> *



c u there bro.


atoMIC



its going to be nice 2morrow !




dta customz 


us trophy


the trophys are [email protected]@King really good by the way, we will have them set up there!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

JUST LEAVING FRESNO CATCH THE WAGON ON THE FREEWAY C U THERE JENTE.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Richie stop at Pep boys and get me a 155 13!I woke up to a flat!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 16 2008, 12:50 AM~9955346
> *just finished packing up n ready 2 go save me a good vendor spot  :biggrin:
> *


I should have sent some magazines with you cabron..... :0


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2008, 10:07 AM~9957092
> *I should have sent some magazines with you cabron..... :0
> *


I just got back from the show and picked up one of the revistas there it is great Toro you guys did and excelant job!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Can someone post pictures when you guys get a chance. SO i can see what i missed out on.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

just got back from the show it was a cool turnout


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

i didnt take that many


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE BIG "M" SUPPORTING 51/ 50


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

GRACIAS, TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR SHOW. :biggrin: 
HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME.   
SPECIAL THANKS TO THE CREW THAT CAME OUT WITH STREETLOW MAGAZINE,THANKS AGAIN EDDIE!!!!!!!!!ALSO LIKE TO THANK DJ CHOLO AND HIS SPECIAL GUEST DANNY DeLaPAZ FOR COMING OUT AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST TO THE MEMBERS OF FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR CLUB AND THE VISALIA FIRST ASSEMBLY CHURCH FOR LETTING US THROW THE CAR SHOW THERE.
THANKS AGAIN 
STEVEN BURK
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ 
CAR CLUB PRESIDENT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff41/ke...milypics473.jpg[/IMG]
















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: POST SOME MORE OF THE HOP LATER. GOOD TURN OUT GOOD JOB HOPEFULLY IT GETS BIGGER EVERY YEAR


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just want to say thanks to Victory Outreach Visalia, New Jerusalem Church, West Coast Believers Christian Center and New beginnings church. We also want to say thanks to Singled Out minstries........................but especially to the Fifty1fifty Kustomz Car Club. 

These Men and women are awesome people who have a great reputation for their family oriented Club.

See a couple of vids from the event at www.youtube.com/visaliafirstassembly.

blessings to ya'll.

-Pastor Adam DeLeon


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a great time today the weather was just right! not too cool not too hot! and a great turn out..... :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

AGAIN, FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF ITS SPONSORS, VENDORS, AND ESPECIALLY ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW, WE HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME. AN EXTRA SPECIAL THANKS TO PASTOR ADAM DE LEON AND ANNE BAKER FOR THIER CONTINUED SUPPORT FOR FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ. WE ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK VISALIA FIRST ASSEMBLY FOR LETTING US USE THIER FACILITY.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG PROPS 2 FIFTY 1 FIFTY, GREAT SHOW GOT 2 MEET SOME COOL PEOPLE N HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT HOME SAFE :biggrin: 



ESPECIAL THANKS TO CURLY N FAMILY FROM CLASSIC DREAM, THEY CAME BY DA BOOTH N DONATED SOME CLOTHES N DIAPERS FOR OUR RUN 2 DA BORDER ON 3/29/08  GOD BLESS





ALSO MY DAUGHTER GOT LUCKY WIT DA RAFFLES N BROUGHT BACK A NEW BIKE N OTHER ITEM :biggrin: 


DJCHOLO IT WAS GREAT MEETING U HOMIE THANKS 4 DA GIFTS  



I DID NOT GeT 2 TAKE ANY PICS I WAS PIST OFF CUZ SOME PENDEJOS GOT ME PIST OFF AS I GOT THERE :angry: BUT BECAUSE OF RESPECT FOR MY WIFE,DAUGHTER,FIFTI 1 FIFTY N MY CLUB N I KEPT 2 MYSELF  AGAIN GREAT SHOW N KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, 

to make it a little easier.

Here are some links to some vids of the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JktGsJzYn4

and this one: ( A lot of people there had never even seen a car hop contest)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPWmUNGS204

-Peace


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i26.tinypic.com/jtnrjc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span></span>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it was real good show had to miss it  it was my wifes birthday. Show looks like it had a good turnout how many entries?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Gd show :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i would like to say thanks to everyone out there that went out to support the car show, it was a great way to kick off the year for the 559 :thumbsup: to fifty1fifty for throwing a great show. i only know that next year that this show will only get bigger. great turn out, many venders and it was nice see friends and meeting new people out there.





dta customz


atomic


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN BRO, GREAT JOB ON THE JUDGING


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

does anybody know how ican make the pictures smaller on here


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CAL CHAPTER AT THE VISALIA 5150 CAR SHOW YESTERDAY GREAT SHOW 5150!</span>

HOMER'S 64
<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/2qvt7nr.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/2vdl7c6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i31.tinypic.com/292xpgi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>SAL'S BOMB


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

LIL' SAL'S CADDY









































SAL THE KID'S BOMB TRUCK TROKITA LOCA BEST OF SHOW TRUCK


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

now i know how to make pictures smaller


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

BETO'S SIX DEUCE JUST MONEY BEST OF SHOW CAR

























































MEMO'S 87 LUXURY SPORT


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

JESSE'S 68 CAPRICE

























FIL'S BIKE

















LIL' MAN SHINING UP THEM D'Z

















ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CAL CHAPTER REPREZENTING THE 559


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

good show homies


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice ride looks like it was cool


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD JOB THE SHOW WENT SMOOTH


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

looks like it was a good show! got to try to make it next year!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry we couldnt make it are cadillac fell off the trailor


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Feb 18 2008, 09:54 AM~9970444
> *sorry we couldnt make it are cadillac fell off the trailor
> *


Sorry to hear that Bro I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Feb 18 2008, 10:54 AM~9970444
> *sorry we couldnt make it are cadillac fell off the trailor
> *



Pics or it didn't happened! :biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

check out 


www.visaliatimesdelta.com


before its too late.


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by deleonx7_@Feb 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9972780
> *check out
> www.visaliatimesdelta.com
> before its too late.
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i see my rollerz brotherz put it down out there thats what im talking bout letting them know bout the RO fuk da haterz lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 08:54 AM~9977762
> *i see my rollerz brotherz put it down out there thats what im talking bout letting them know bout the RO fuk da haterz lol
> *




calmate cabron :biggrin: I asked 4 u but they said u were in LA


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i went down there to try and get the new shirts for the show but they wasnt done in time glad to know your thinkin of me lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 08:59 AM~9977782
> *yeah i went down there to try and get the new shirts for the show but they wasnt done in time glad to know your thinkin of me lol
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well next time call ahead, u missed out on a great show


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well i did it was all planned out but there was some technical difficulty


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 09:34 AM~9977941
> *well i did it was all planned out but there was some technical difficulty
> *




:0 :0 shit happens


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn u just waiting on my replys huh lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 AM~9977954
> *damn u just waiting on my replys huh lol
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 08:54 AM~9977762
> *i see my rollerz brotherz put it down out there thats what im talking bout letting them know bout the RO fuk da haterz lol
> *


 :0 :0 now u wanna fight :biggrin: whats up taco hows the ride coming long


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

BY ANY CHANCE IF ANYBODY KNOWS IF THE PASTOR THERE MADE A CLIP OF THE CAR SHOW A GUY WAS WALKING AROUND TAKING PICTURES OF ALL THE CARS SAYS THEY WERE MAKING A CLIP ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 24 2008, 05:24 PM~10019373
> *BY ANY CHANCE IF ANYBODY KNOWS IF THE PASTOR THERE MADE A CLIP OF THE CAR SHOW A GUY WAS WALKING AROUND TAKING PICTURES OF ALL THE CARS SAYS THEY WERE MAKING A CLIP ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT THAT
> *



YEAH I KNOW THE PHOTOGRAPHER WHO TOOK THE PICS OF THE SHOW,I'M HAVING THEM PUT ON A DISK SO GIVE ME A CALL AND I'LL SEE ABOUT GETTING YOU A COPY. STEVE (559)302-0916 THEY SHOULD BE READY BY THE END OF THE WEEK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

cool will call end of week thanks


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Vids
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OPWmUNGS204

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8am85SXI4Iw

DJ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2JktGsJzYn4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1lmQsO5ZuiI&feature=related


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

see above links.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

hey steve how do i get a copy of the disk that you guys were videoing the day of the show thanks ralph


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Steve, see above. Thanks


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

okay, 

In case you missed the Newspaper Article. Here it is

http://www.visaliatimesdelta.com/apps/pbcs.../NEWS/802180314


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

ttt cen cal


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Mar 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10237185
> *hey steve how do i get a copy of the disk that you guys were videoing the day of the show thanks ralph
> *




give me a call and ill get you a copy 559 302 -0916 steven


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: 


http://www.visaliatimesdelta.com/apps/pbcs.../NEWS/802180314


----------

